# Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?



## sfriedrich (6 November 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute einen Riesen-SChreck bekommen, denn auf meiner Telefonrechnung erscheinen ca. EUR 100,00 Online-Kosten (sonst habe ich immer ca. EUR 10,00. Seit kurzem habe ich einen neuen Call by Call Traif (DUMP NET) eingerichtet, der angeblich 0,2 Cent/Minute kostet. Selbst wenn ich mich bei dem Passwort vertippt habe, was nicht der Fall ist und die KOsten auf 2,45 Cent/Minute hochgehen würden, hätte ich nie die Summe verbraucht. Wer kann mit Tipps geben, wie ich mich am besten verhalte? habe den Betrag von der Telekom erstmal sperren lasse. Mit der Bitte um Infos!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

was für einen Tarif hast Du denn?
[noparse]http://www.dumpnet.de/[/noparse]

Wenn Du zur falschen Zeit online gehst, kostet es 12,90 Cent.

Scheint ein ziemlich windiger Laden zu sein:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-creatos/13-4.html
http://www.surf666.de/tarif-surftimeone.php
http://www.surf666.de/tarif-surftimetwo.php


----------



## sfriedrich (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

habe bzw. hatte den Traif: [noparse]http://www.dumpnet.de/pages/super07.htm[/noparse]

Habe nicht irgendwas gefunden, was diesen Tarif zweifelhaft erscheint?


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Hast Du Einwahlnummer, Benutzername und Kennwort korrekt eingegeben?

Falls nicht kommst Du (automatisch) in einen teureren Tarif.


----------



## sfriedrich (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

alles so eingegeben, wie auf der Seite beschrieben, selbst wenn nicht, würde ich nie auf solche Beträge kommen.


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Dann mußt Du den "Verein" mal anschreiben und denen erklären, daß es sich um einen Irrtum handeln muss und Du das nicht bezahlen willst.
Vielleicht ist es ja "nur" ein Fehler von denen.


----------



## sfriedrich (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

habe erstmal den Rechnunsgbetrag zurück genommen, mal sehen was kommt. Schreibe aber trotzdem mal ne Mail!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Leute, die sich intensiver mit den Themen dieses Forums beschäftigen, sollten den Anbieter kennen.
h**p://www.creatos.de/imprint.php


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Du mußt Dich bei der Firma beschweren, die in der Telekom-Rechnung den Betrag  fordert. Telefonnummer oder Email ist dort angegeben.


----------



## sfriedrich (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

da steht nur CREATOS und Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 98909. Werde direkt über die Homepage mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Ob das was bringt...?


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Leute, die sich intensiver mit den Themen dieses Forums beschäftigen, sollten den Anbieter kennen.


Ach, der Verein ist das!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41734&page=5&highlight=Creatos

Empfehle dringend Wechsel.


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



sfriedrich schrieb:


> da steht nur CREATOS



Ich schätze mal, daß oben drüber CALLANDO steht, und rechts daneben
"Anfragen und Einwendungen richten Sie bitte an:"


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

sag ich doch
:stumm:


----------



## sfriedrich (7 November 2007)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Habe über die DUMP NET Seite (Kontakt) mal ne Email verfasst und warte mal ab, was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

und was ist heraus gekommen mit dem kontakt???
fragt ein betroffener


----------



## sfriedrich (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Leider nicht viel. Nach einigen Mahnungen muss ich den Betrag wohl zahlen. Lt. Creatos haben die Mitte Oktober den tarif einfach auslaufen lassen bzw. den Takt auf 10 cent/Minute geändert...Hätte mich angeblich täglich auf den neusten Stand bringen soll! Finde das alles eine Riesen-Frechheit!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

he,
wie sieht es aus?
sind wir die einzigen geschädigten????

das gleiche haben "die" mit den tarif "super06 " im jahre 2006 schon mal abgezogen....
ich hatte mich ja auch über die tarife informiert und so bei "billig-tarife.de"
den tarif für 0,02ct / min mit "preisgarantie" gesehen.
nun weiss der betreiber der webseite, plötzlich nicht mehr, woher er seine
informationen (preisgarantie) hatte...
und "dump.net" sagt, daß sie keine preisgarantie gegeben hätten.
klingt irgendwie nach absprache.
der eine lockt, und die anderen zocken ab..
vergleich hatte ich angeboten, die gehen aber nicht darauf ein.
gruss paul




gruss paul


----------



## sfriedrich (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

...habe mittlerweile Post vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen bzw. auch mit Creatos gesprochen. Die haben mir erzählt, dass Sie die Tarife ändern und man nur die auf der "Hauptseite" nutzen soll. Alle anderen sind hinfällig. Das ist eine Riesen-Sauerei und man müsste dagegen vorgehen. Habe die € 120 bezahlt, wird ja immer teurer...!?!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

hallo sfriedrich,
warum bist du eingeknickt?
so wie ich den "tenor" im forum gelesen haben, schreiben alle ---nicht zahlen---, da die nicht klagen werden...
gruss paul


----------



## sfriedrich (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

...hatte mittlerweile leider Post vom Anwalt bekommen und kalte Füße gekriegt!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



sfriedrich schrieb:


> ...hatte mittlerweile leider Post vom Anwalt bekommen !


Na und? es gibt jede Menge Anwälte, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben ungerechtfertigte
 Forderungen  zu vertreten.
Bloß weil die Anwalt sind, sind deren Forderungen um keinen Deut wirksamer


----------



## christianmicha (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Na und? es gibt jede Menge Anwälte, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben ungerechtfertigte
> Forderungen  zu vertreten.



Böse Unterstellung!
Anwälte unterliegen einer Berufsordnung (die es naturlich z.B. verbietet, ungerechtfertigte Forderungen einzutreiben), und sie werden von den Anwaltskammern überwacht!
Sei vorsichtig, es könnte sonst passieren, dass Du wegen derartiger Verunglimpfungen eines ehrbaren Berufstandes hier aus dem Forum rausfliegst!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

wohl noch nie was von Herrn O.T aus Osnabrück gelesen, Auf welchem  Stern lebst du eigentlich? 

wer bist du eigentlich?  Moderator oder Admin?  gib hier nicht so  an wie ein Tüte Mücken


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Böse Unterstellung!
> Anwälte unterliegen einer Berufsordnung (die es naturlich z.B. verbietet, ungerechtfertigte Forderungen einzutreiben), und sie werden von den Anwaltskammern überwacht!


merkwürdig. Scheint seit Ende 2006  ein Sinneswandel stattgefunden zu haben, was 
moralische Integrität von RAs betrifft


christianmicha am 30.12.2006 schrieb:


> ...das frage ich mich und Euch auch!
> Z.B. das Thema Rechtsanwälte. Ungeordnet ein paar Fragen:
> Hätten die nicht dem Gericht Klarnamen-Listen von Geschädigten, die sie bedroht und eingeschüchtert haben, geben können? Oder ist das Gericht gar nicht auf eine solche Idee gekommen?
> Die feinen Herren Rechtsanwälte haben mit ihren Inkassofirmen saftig mitverdient! Gemeinschaftlich begangener Betrug? Geldwäsche? Hehlerei?
> Offenbar haben Rechtsanwälte Narrenfreiheit und stehen völlig außerhalb des deutschen Rechtssystems. Gehört zu den rechtsanwaltlichen Berufsrechten auch, an eindeutig und rechtzeitig erkennbaren Betrugsstraftaten mitzuverdienen?...


----------



## christianmicha (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> merkwürdig. Scheint seit Ende 2006  ein Sinneswandel stattgefunden zu haben, was
> moralische Integrität von RAs betrifft



:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Ironie sollte man vielleicht bei so einer Aussage klar hinzufügen z.B. durch geeignete Smilies oder Anführungszeichen. Es werden schon ohne solche Parolen genug Geschädigte einknicken, da sie meinen, Anwälte schreiben ausschliesslich rechtsgültiges Zeug.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sfriedrich (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

sollte man nun vor Anwälten Angst haben oder nicht!?! Mich hat die mttlerweile gestiegene Rechnung gestört?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*



sfriedrich schrieb:


> sollte man nun vor Anwälten Angst haben oder nicht!?!


Nicht mehr als vor dem Fordernden selber. Ein  Anwalt hat keine besonderen Befugnisse,
 auch  wenn das gerne   als verstecktes Drohmittel eingesetzt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
lies mal hier den Absatz:  


> Briefe von Anwälten und Inkassofirmen


----------



## sfriedrich (5 März 2008)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Wieder mal was neues...! Auf meiner aktuellen Telekom-Rechnung findet sich eine Grundgebühr von EUR 4,39 für 01075 Telekom bzw. Aviano Internetzugang. Lt. Mail von 01075 Telekom ist Aviano dafür zuständig. Dieser Betrag kann nur von WEb.de (habe ich bis Dezember genutzt), stammen! Habe diese "Grundgebühr" storniert und warte mal ab. Kann mir jemand was über diesen Vorgang sagen, mich regt das gerade tierisch auf!


----------



## sonic (16 April 2009)

*Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos? wie ist es ausgegangen?*

Hallo,
Ich seh, dass das bei Dir schon lange her ist, aber mir ging es heute ebenso und ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll, eine so hohe Rechnung hatte ich noch nie!...Wie hat sich das bei Dir damals geklärt? 
vG
sonic


----------



## sfriedrich (16 April 2009)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

Was hast Du denn für Kosten? Grundbebühren oder Online-Kosten. Habe den strittigen Betrag damals bezahlt, da ich mich lange mit Inkasso-Unternehmen gestritten habe. Problem war bei mir damals, dass ein Anbieter über diesen Smart Surfer von web.de seinen Tarif einfach geändert hat, dies aber bei web.de nicht bekannt war! Was ich nicht bezahlen würde, sind Grundgebühren, die einfach mal berechnet werden, wenn man mit diesem Anbieter surft. Diese werden einfach monatlich berechnet, was ich zufällig mal festgestellt habe (da müsste ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden)! Würde Dir nicht empfehlen, mit Call by Call Anbietern oder Smart Surfer zu surfen, das bringt nur Ärger mit sich und Du musst stündlich Tarfife vergleiche. Habe mir jetzt ne O2 UMTS Flatrate zugelegt!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

*AW: Hohe Online Kosten von Creatos?*

[offtopic]
Frage an die Experten hier: Wer hat den ersten Least Cost Router in Deutschland auf den Markt gebracht? Na?

PS: Dass LCRs systemimmanent Teufelszeug sind, wissen alle, die sich damit länger beschäftigen - besonders aber sollten es diejenigen wissen, die solche Software an den Mann und an die Frau bringen... Aber was hilft das Jammern?
Gegen eine "automatische Grundgebühr, ausgelöst durch die Einwahl" ("avanio-Modell") kann man sich aber wehren.
[/offtopic]


----------

